# JFK - Toolbox



## derwestermann (22 April 2016)

Moin!

Ich wollte eben ein Projekt mit ToolboxforSiemensPLCs öffnen, aber das ganze stürzt mit aufruf einer s7p-Datei ab und hinterlässt nachfolgende Meldung. Ich habe das in zwei virtuellen Maschinen, in welchem das öffnen eines s7-Projektes schon gefunzt hat und auf dem Host-Rechner probiert, aber nichts geht.
Kennt jemand das Problem?


```
Informationen über das Aufrufen von JIT-Debuggen
anstelle dieses Dialogfelds finden Sie am Ende dieser Meldung.

************** Ausnahmetext **************
System.IO.FileLoadException: Die Datei oder Assembly "ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib, Version=0.86.0.518, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=1b03e6acf1164f73" oder eine Abhängigkeit davon wurde nicht gefunden. Die gefundene Manifestdefinition der Assembly stimmt nicht mit dem Assemblyverweis überein. (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x80131040)
Dateiname: "ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib, Version=0.86.0.518, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=1b03e6acf1164f73"
   bei DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.General.ZipHelper..ctor(String file)
   bei DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Projectfiles.Step7ProjectV5..ctor(String projectfile, Boolean showDeleted, Encoding prEn)
   bei DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Projectfiles.Step7ProjectV5..ctor(String projectfile, Boolean showDeleted)
   bei DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Projectfiles.Projects.LoadProject(String file, Boolean showDeleted)
   bei JFK_VarTab.Form1.loadPrj(String fnm)
   bei JFK_VarTab.Form1.openToolStripMenuItem_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.RaiseEvent(Object key, EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripMenuItem.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleClick(EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEventInteractive(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEvent(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Protokollierung der Assemblybindung ist AUS.
Sie können die Protokollierung der Assemblybindungsfehler aktivieren, indem Sie den Registrierungswert [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) auf 1 festlegen.
Hinweis: Die Protokollierung der Assemblybindungsfehler führt zu einer gewissen Leistungseinbuße.
Sie können dieses Feature deaktivieren, indem Sie den Registrierungswert [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] entfernen.



************** Geladene Assemblys **************
mscorlib
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.127.1 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll.
----------------------------------------
ToolboxForSiemensPLCs
    Assembly-Version: 3.2.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 3.2.0.
    CodeBase: file:///A:/compiled/ToolboxForSiemensPLCs.exe.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.79.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll.
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1075.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1068.2 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll.
----------------------------------------
DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.5950.18494.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.*.
    CodeBase: file:///A:/compiled/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.DLL.
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1073.0.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.dll.
----------------------------------------
WindowsBase
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1073.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsBase/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsBase.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.79.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll.
----------------------------------------
PresentationCore
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1073.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/PresentationCore/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationCore.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Xaml
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1073.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xaml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xaml.dll.
----------------------------------------
WindowsFormsIntegration
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.127.1 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsFormsIntegration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsFormsIntegration.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.79.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1064.2 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.79.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_de_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll.
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.79.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_de_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll.
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework.Aero2
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.79.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework.Aero2/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.Aero2.dll.
----------------------------------------

************** JIT-Debuggen **************
Um das JIT-Debuggen (Just-In-Time) zu aktivieren, muss in der
Konfigurationsdatei der Anwendung oder des Computers
(machine.config) der jitDebugging-Wert im Abschnitt system.windows.forms festgelegt werden.
Die Anwendung muss mit aktiviertem Debuggen kompiliert werden.

Zum Beispiel:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

Wenn das JIT-Debuggen aktiviert ist, werden alle nicht behandelten
Ausnahmen an den JIT-Debugger gesendet, der auf dem
Computer registriert ist, und nicht in diesem Dialogfeld behandelt.
```


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 April 2016)

Sollte wieder laufen...


----------



## Bernd_Otter (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo an Euch,

sollte es eigentlich prinzipiell möglich sein auch TIA V13 SP1 Projekte öffnen zu können? Ich bekomme bei dem Versuch folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
************** Ausnahmetext **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Die Datei oder Assembly "Siemens.Engineering, Version=1.2.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=d29ec89bac048f84" oder eine Abhängigkeit davon wurde nicht gefunden. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.
Dateiname: "Siemens.Engineering, Version=1.2.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=d29ec89bac048f84"
   bei DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Projectfiles.Step7ProjectV11.LoadViaOpennessDlls()
   bei DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Projectfiles.Step7ProjectV11..ctor(String projectfile, CultureInfo culture)
   bei DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.Projectfiles.Projects.LoadProject(String file, Boolean showDeleted)
   bei JFK_VarTab.Form1.loadPrj(String fnm)
   bei JFK_VarTab.Form1.openToolStripMenuItem_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.RaiseEvent(Object key, EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripMenuItem.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleClick(EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEventInteractive(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEvent(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Protokollierung der Assemblybindung ist AUS.
Sie können die Protokollierung der Assemblybindungsfehler aktivieren, indem Sie den Registrierungswert [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) auf 1 festlegen.
Hinweis: Die Protokollierung der Assemblybindungsfehler führt zu einer gewissen Leistungseinbuße.
Sie können dieses Feature deaktivieren, indem Sie den Registrierungswert [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] entfernen.



************** Geladene Assemblys **************
mscorlib
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1080.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll.
----------------------------------------
ToolboxForSiemensPLCs
    Assembly-Version: 3.2.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 3.2.0.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Maurice/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBox/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary/compiled/ToolboxForSiemensPLCs.exe.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1038.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll.
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1081.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1078.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll.
----------------------------------------
DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.6037.11248.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.*.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Maurice/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBox/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary/compiled/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary.DLL.
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1080.0.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.dll.
----------------------------------------
WindowsBase
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1080.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsBase/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsBase.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1038.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll.
----------------------------------------
PresentationCore
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1080.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/PresentationCore/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationCore.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Xaml
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1080.0 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xaml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xaml.dll.
----------------------------------------
WindowsFormsIntegration
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1038.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsFormsIntegration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsFormsIntegration.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1038.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1064.2 built by: NETFXREL3STAGE.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1038.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_de_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll.
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1038.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_de_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll.
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework.Aero2
    Assembly-Version: 4.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 4.6.1038.0 built by: NETFXREL2.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework.Aero2/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.Aero2.dll.
----------------------------------------
ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib
    Assembly-Version: 0.86.0.518.
    Win32-Version: 0.86.0.518.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Maurice/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBox/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary/compiled/ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.DLL.
----------------------------------------

************** JIT-Debuggen **************
Um das JIT-Debuggen (Just-In-Time) zu aktivieren, muss in der
Konfigurationsdatei der Anwendung oder des Computers
(machine.config) der jitDebugging-Wert im Abschnitt system.windows.forms festgelegt werden.
Die Anwendung muss mit aktiviertem Debuggen kompiliert werden.

Zum Beispiel:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

Wenn das JIT-Debuggen aktiviert ist, werden alle nicht behandelten
Ausnahmen an den JIT-Debugger gesendet, der auf dem
Computer registriert ist, und nicht in diesem Dialogfeld behandelt.
```

EDIT: Sorry habe eben erst gesehen, dass der Thread als "gelöst" markiert war. Ich lasse meine Frage jetzt erst einmal hier stehen und hoffe trotzdem auf eine Antwort.


Viele Grüße

Otter


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 Juli 2016)

Du musst die Tia Portal Openness installieren


----------



## Bernd_Otter (21 Juli 2016)

Besten Dank!


----------



## derwestermann (6 Juli 2017)

Wie komme ich an die Eigenschaft "Name" eines Bausteines? Da bleibt's immer leer.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Juli 2017)

Ich übernehme den Name aus den Klassen welche Ich von TIA Openness bekomme....


----------



## derwestermann (7 Juli 2017)

Öhm...ich bin in einem S7 5.5 - Projekt unterwegs...
Das heißt, an die Eigenschaft "Name" eines DB's komme ich nur in einem TIA-Projekt?


----------



## derwestermann (7 Juli 2017)

By the way: Wieso kann ich auf Member der Klasse, die mir im Debugger angezeigt werden nicht zugreifen, sondern muss die Klasse immer erst Downcasten?
Zum Bleistift will ich auf bei einem Datenbaustein auf "BlockNumber" zugreifen, das kann ich aber erst, wenn ich so was mache:

```
[COLOR=#8B0000]S7DataBlock[/COLOR] Datenbaustein = ([COLOR=#8B0000]S7DataBlock[/COLOR])[I]myFld[/I].[COLOR=#8B0000]GetBlock[/COLOR](Baustein);
```
Erst durch den Downcast mit (S7DataBlock) komme ich an die DB-Nummer. Das verhagelt mir latürnich LINQ-Abfragen.


----------



## derwestermann (7 Juli 2017)

Ahso! Man kann auch direkt auf diese unterlagerten Objekte zugreifen:

```
((S7DataBlock)NameVonMeinemBlock).Parameter.Children
```

Ich ziehe meine letzte Frage zurück.


----------

